

Ask HN: Maybe not the best place to seek life advice but I trust you guys - ElongatedTowel

"My name is Christian, I'm unemployed and I live with my parents.". I probably don't deserve anyones attention, but please, bare with me for a moment. I should add that I'm nearing my 24th birthday, live in Europe and my real name is Failure.<p>Programming is about the only thing I can do that doesn't turn me crazy. I realized that too late. I was sitting on a high horse for too long, yet nothing but an unpaid internship was necessary to attend college.<p>With nearly no friends, terrible grades, disappointed parents, never having felt the embrace of a women not just giving a rats ass about me and terrible anxiety I never got that internship, or done anything else with my life. I jumped from pastime to pastime, never really mastering anything. I learned to love the computer. Python and all the web development stuff stuck with me.<p>All I used my knowledge for was downloading porn in more and more efficient ways. Now I love webscraping.<p>My friend said that he has never met anyone who was as good at soaking up knowledge as I was, as good a programmer I am. I fell too low to know whether he's right. I only know one thing. Change is in order.<p>My sadness has turned into desire. If I had the money to travel, I would have the energy to climb Everest and die. I sprung up, shaved, did 50 push-ups, nearly died thinking about a girl that probably hates me for sleeping with her because who wants to remember that guy living at his parents. I browsed trough the paper looking for a job. Too many requiring a car, an education and a lot of flaky stuff. Even thought about working part time as a courier, which would barely be enough to pay my debt in about a year and for health insurance. I have no fricking idea how "working" even works. But I know that I have a lot of stuff to catch up to.<p>Getting a domain that doesn't scream idiot, a github account filled with projects, an identity. I don't know where to begin and what needs to be done. What would you guys do with this amount of free time?
======
justlearning
Christian, I am going to be blunt with you. All of us giving advise is not
going to help you. You are going to feel good about for a day or two - you
asked for advice and that's the first step to solve problems. But you won't be
taking any action. You are there thinking I am trying to solve my problems,
but you aren't. (been there, done that)

The only way you can change is to change yourself - discipline yourself.
Change your routine. Change your diet.

1) Why don't you have more friends? 2) Why don't you have an idea about
'working'? Have you never worked before? Why? 3) Why think about a girl who
judges you based on your current situation rather than the person you are?

I am not sure if I should apologize, but if I were beside you, I would ask you
something similar to 'shake' your current thought process.

Fellow HNers: I am genuinely curious to know - what's the relation between
living between parents and failure? Why are people living with their parents
associated with failure? What if I work a decent job and earn well, but live
with my parents?

In the 'east' - mostly asia, it's not looked down upon if you live with your
parents. From what I hear from friends, it's similar in Russia and parts of
eastern Europe too.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
Maybe I won't take action. But talking to my friends about what I can do and
what he thinks of me taking a job as a courier is more than I did before. Even
going out of the house several days in a row is something I usually don't do.
Even if it doesn't work, it's the longest streak of clarity I've ever had.

> What if I work a decent job and earn well, but live with my parents?

Independence is a great trait. That's the only reason I could think of.

1\. Fear of rejection. Hard to meet someone if you're home all day. 2\. Yes,
never did. Alway required social interaction. Some days I was too anxious to
even leave the house. 3\. Love me for who I am sounds great, but relationships
require a certain base

------
1123581321
If you can program, then you can probably get paid to program. Make a list of
_every person_ you know: friends/acquaintances, family, old coworkers,
Internet connections, etc. Ask each one if they have any programming/web
development work you could do or if they know someone who might. You are
concerned you won't be able to work, and I bet you will have some difficulty
learning how to sustainably apply yourself to someone else's problem for days
or weeks at a time. You're just going to have to stick to it. I recommend
finding a client or a job that has you working at their office if possible, or
finding a new cafe/restaurant/coworking space from which to work when you do
get work.

What I'm suggesting isn't easy to do, but it is possible and requires nothing
that you currently lack.

------
xordon
Sounds like you may have a underactive thyroid (Hypothyroidism), do you have
any of the following symptoms, have they persisted for more than 2 weeks ?

fatigue, exhaustion, feeling run down and sluggish, depression, difficulty
concentrating, brain fog, unexplained or excessive weight gain, dry, coarse
and/or itchy skin, dry, coarse and/or thinning hair, feeling cold, especially
in the extremities, constipation, muscle cramps,

Your doctor can give you a very simple blood test to see if your thyroid is
underactive. I would suggest seeing a doctor.

\---- <http://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/symptoms.htm>

~~~
ElongatedTowel
Indeed I have, but subclinical which is why I never got any medication.

------
argonz
Porn can create/maintain different thinking patterns, underhabituate you for
normal real-life cues. By withdrawing and resensitizing your dopamine circuits
you might jumpstart your motivation, getting more fun and getting out of the
rut. Shouldn't expect a miracle but may worth a try.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSF82AwSDiU>

good luck!

------
404error
Have you tried freelancing? Or maybe a remote position? What about working on
a side project porn related that will generate some income for you?

I am 28 with a job (not a career) and I still don't know what I want to do
when I grow up. I taught myself HTML, CSS, PHP, I am now TRYING to teach
myself Python.

You sound like you just want to give up. You have to keep going man. Best of
luck.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
I know what freelancing means, but I have no idea what steps are there between
me and the freelancing job.

Side projects would be great. I thought about apps, no good idea came up.
Making money with porn and advertising, doubt there is still a niche.

Already gave up years ago. I feel like I'm staring at the Game Over screen
trying to get my character up to the playing field again.

~~~
404error
I believe it might be as easy as setting up an account on a freelancing
website and searching for projects you feel you are capable of doing. Maybe
you can also set up a PayPal account so you can receive payment.

I think there is still money to be made in porn.

------
yen223
Wow. I used to be like you. I probably still am. Only that I don't have the
luxury of living in Europe.

I can only offer one piece of really generic advice, because that generic
advice actually worked out for me: _Go out and network!_ User groups, meetups,
forums, whatever. Just put yourself out there, online and offline, and try and
score that first project.

~~~
tagabek
This. A million times this. I was surprised by the effect that going to ONE
meetup group had on me. I was more motivated, intrigued, and I was even able
to make a few valuable connections. If you go to a few AND you can already
program, you should seriously find work in no time.

------
snyff
Stop complaining. Go to some local dev/tech meetups. Do some freelance work
and/or hack on opensource projects. Work on your self esteem. Be more
confident.

Maybe, despite living at your parents, you were the best time she had... who
cares anyway, YOU are focusing on the bad stuff, look at what you have not
what you don't have.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
The only thing on your list I know how to do would be to hack on opensource
projects. Github account, pull some stuff, fix bugs.

Do employers value such work?

~~~
snyff
A LOT!

------
orangethirty
I participate in a weekly (online) startup founders meeting. Everyone there
talks about business and networks. If you want, you can drop by and talk to
industry people. You might get a job out of it. Who knows...

If you are interested, just shoot me an email.

------
gesman
Python is not a bad place to start expanding your knowledge wider. Google uses
it for a reason. It's a good time to wake up and inject your life with new
purpose. Emotional pain is a wake up call to begin a new life.

~~~
ElongatedTowel
What direction do you think I should go? I played around with some Django,
rewrote some of my stuff in Flask with SQLAlchemy. Bit JavaScript, bit
CoffeeScript (gave up on that one, don't like it). Used SASS. A bit
backbone.js (thought about writing apps, never came up with a good idea).
Handlebar.js and Jinja2 in the mix.

~~~
gesman
I'd suggest to find someone who needs to solve a problem (like simple webapp,
or ecommerce store or represent their business with nice looking portal -
whatever). Then, when you'll have a task at hand - start looking for tools to
accomplish that. Not before that - otherwise you'll learn tools that are
useless to you. Django is not a bad choice to learn python and actually create
something useful.

------
zeeed
you're at an important point: you realize where you stand. from my experience,
that's good. accept that, remember who you are.

now go do something. ask for a job. don't get too focussed on github, domains
or social media. find someone that needs something you _could_ do and start
there. don't be picky. try it for at least three weeks and if it sucks balls,
find something new. don't quit before you've found something you believe is
better. rinse and repeat.

good luck!

------
viach
Oh, man. You live in EU, can visit Rome or London on weekends, and only 24,
and already know some Python, whooa... I really envy you.

